# Classifieds



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I'm well aware of craig's list and ksl.com, but is there a website that people sell their fishing gear on that we can all look at? I've got a buddy that is interested in picking up a new fly rod and reel and wants to keep it fairly cheap, so he was looking for something used. Anything that any of you all might have that is in pretty good shape along the lines of a 5-6 wt rod and reel set up, I might be able to help you get rid of it and clean out your stuff. Let me know, he was hoping for $100 or so. Any tips on websites would be appreciated too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that someone here will be able to help you out.
iI not, try Cabela's.
They have some combos in that price range.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cabelas has their Wind River combo for around that price. It comes with rod, reel, line, and backing ready to go. Its not a Winston but for the price it is tough to beat. Another one worth looking at is the Redington Cosswater combo for around the same price. Odds are on any used outfit you get, the line is going to be junk anyway so you are looking at 30 - 40 bucks minimum just to replace the line.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&cat=233


----------

